
The Word of Mouth Manual, Volume II - markbao
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1087-the-word-of-mouth-manual-volume-ii
======
swombat
Interesting. I've just skimmed through this thing for about 15 minutes and
have not stumbled onto anything other than fluff.

Did I somehow manage to miss it all? Can anyone point me to a bit of this book
that's not actually just "talking about" word of mouth marketing, as opposed
to describing how to do it? Not much of a manual to me at the moment.

~~~
cousin_it
I read through it all. Yep, fluff. Most books written by "guru marketers" are
just self-marketing.

~~~
sant0sk1
Thanks guys. I downloaded it (who turns down a free download?) and was going
to peruse it later this evening. You just saved me from forfeiting my free
time.

------
subpixel
I think BzzAgent is diabolical and genius, and what they do is target the
gaping hole in the soul of capitalist America. We, as a nation, are
simultaneously desperate to belong and to believe. I find it sad that, for
many, talking up consumer products seems to do the trick.

------
timcederman
I wish I'd read these comments before I wasted my time.

Wow, what was with the leeches example at the start? Way to kill a book from
the get-go.

------
joshwa
Especially amusing are all the comments by "bzzagents" sent to comment on the
post.

------
seiji
I thought it was only for special seth godin readers:
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/06/what-dave-
ju...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/06/what-dave-just.html)

~~~
tremendo
Kawasaki was promoting it too:
<http://twitter.com/guykawasaki/statuses/836033828> I did download it, read a
few pages and was convinced too it's all fluff, nothing useful, practical or
actionable.

